# Welsh: I don't need one



## Wally_the_Rabbit

I'd like to say. "I don't have an alarm clock. I don't need one because my children get up every day at 6.00"

How do you say the underlined part? This is my try:

"Does dim cloc larwm 'da fi. Does dim rhaid i fi gael un achos mae fy mhlant i yn codi am chwech o'r gloch  bob dydd"

I'm sure there's a better way of saying it than that!


----------



## Tegs

Both of your sentences as fine but “Does dim rhaid i fi gael un” translates as “I don’t have to have one”. I suggest you change that bit to “Dwi ddim angen un”. Angen = need.


----------



## AndrasBP

Tegs said:


> I suggest you change that bit to “Dwi ddim angen un”. Angen = need.


I'm a beginner learner of Welsh, but I'm not sure if "angen" can be used as a verb. Shouldn't it be "_Does dim_ angen" = lit. There's no need?


----------



## Wally_the_Rabbit

Tegs said:


> Both of your sentences as fine but “Does dim rhaid i fi gael un” translates as “I don’t have to have one”. I suggest you change that bit to “Dwi ddim angen un”. Angen = need.


Diolch yn fawr!!


----------



## Tegs

Croeso  You could indeed phrase this as “Does dim angen un arna i” but “Dwi ddim angen un” is perfectly ok as well. Angen is not being used as a verb there. The verb is “dwi” (I am) and the sentence would translate as “I am not in need of one”.

(I am a native speaker of Welsh, in case you doubt my credentials )


----------



## utopia

Can I ask you, Tegs, as a welsh speaker how do you pronounce "angen", and in this line - how do y ou pronounce the consonant cluster of ngh?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tegs

I'm afraid I don't know how to explain that in writing. It's a very nasal sound. The best thing to do is look up the song "Mae'ch Angen Chi" by Celt on youtube. The word "angen" gets repeated multiple times in the song, and there is at least one version where the lyrics are onscreen as you watch the video. Ditto "ngh" - go on youtube and type in "fy nghariad" or "fy nghalon" and listen to songs that includes those words - one good example might be the song "Dacw 'nghariad".


----------



## utopia

Thanks!


----------



## Tegs

Croeso


----------

